# Old British falcon road bike with drum brakes



## militarymonark (Mar 1, 2014)

So here is the is old falcon I found with drum brakes a few campagnolo parts. Very interesting. This will be my next build.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## bike (Mar 1, 2014)

*cool weird*

bike!!!!....


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 1, 2014)

I have no clue one the age of this bike, i suspect late 70's-early 80's but then I have a friend over here that said the hubs are more 50's


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 1, 2014)

Custom rig- drum hubs like that are material for a commuter bike and not a road machine. The Dutch and Danes used lots of those drums on their commuters. Someone must have wanted a hub brake with a road bike type set up. Do the wheels look small for the frame? It's possible someone swapped on smaller wheels and had to go with hub brakes because the calipers no longer would reach.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 2, 2014)

I figured the drum brakes were a custom deal, I assume they are sturmey-archer hubs but I can't find the name anywhere. The rims look spot on for the size of the bike. It did have fenders that were way to gone for me to use. Besides they were plastic. I think im going to put some wooden fenders on it. I have to strip down 3 bikes to get sand blasted so Im going to collect some parts for it first. I did find that it is most likely a late 70's to early 80's frame. If anyone on here has some campagnolo brake levers and campagnolo rear derailleur I would want to purchase those. I also need a set of vintage chrome or aluminum rims 27 x 1 1/4


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 2, 2014)

The fenders were probably Bluemels. They are nice fenders and came in a lot of different colors. They are available NOS fairly often. Here is my Mercier which IO put red bluemels on.
http://www.fattiretrading.com/1970mercier.html
Is that a SR crankset on your bike?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 2, 2014)

Falcons are very nice bikes!  As far as the drum brakes, I'd say the previous owner just wanted to be able to stop.  Or they may have been doing some loaded touring?  Have fun with the bike.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 2, 2014)

just picked up a campagnolo rear derailleur, next on to the levers. Im prob going to powder coat this frame and fork. Im looking into chrome accents but not sure if this is something I want to do right now depending on the price.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 3, 2014)

Cool setup. Those Falcons ride well. 

I think I have a set of Vicenza levers, don't recall if they were braize-on or clamp type.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2014)

is that torsion-bar saddle suspension?


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 12, 2014)

Its an attachment that allows a bag to be hung from the saddle.


----------

